# Algae and stunted growth in one spot cant figure it out



## Alex121 (30 Apr 2021)

Hi Everyone, I m hoping someone can help me out because I cant figure out what I am doing wrong here. Attached is a picture of the tank, its about 4 months old. Everything has gone ok but not perfect. I am running kessils and overdid the intensity to start with, but getting their with the balance now. I am running CO2 inline and 2 oase biomasters a 600 and 250. Everything has grown well. The monte carlo carpet on the right looks a mess but it has grown out of control and had to be hacked back several times which it hasn't taken too kindly too, not sure I would use it for a carpet again. My problem is the front left/middle of the tank. There is crypt parva and some lilaeopsis brasiliensis there. Ever since the start it will just will not get going and is covered in algae(close up picture attached). I figured it was a flow and Co2 problem and have had a koralia blasting it for a few weeks but still no joy. What am I doing wrong? Is my Lily pipe positioning not providing good circulation?


----------



## ceg4048 (30 Apr 2021)

Alex121 said:


> Hi Everyone, I m hoping someone can help me out because I cant figure out what I am doing wrong here. Attached is a picture of the tank, its about 4 months old. Everything has gone ok but not perfect. I am running kessils and overdid the intensity to start with, but getting their with the balance now. I am running CO2 inline and 2 oase biomasters a 600 and 250. Everything has grown well. The monte carlo carpet on the right looks a mess but it has grown out of control and had to be hacked back several times which it hasn't taken too kindly too, not sure I would use it for a carpet again. My problem is the front left/middle of the tank. There is crypt parva and some lilaeopsis brasiliensis there. Ever since the start it will just will not get going and is covered in algae(close up picture attached). I figured it was a flow and Co2 problem and have had a koralia blasting it for a few weeks but still no joy. What am I doing wrong? Is my Lily pipe positioning not providing good circulation?


Hello,
         Blasting plants with flow does not really work reliably. Flow over leaves works within a certain margin of rate. Too far below or too far above the margin results in poor CO2 uptake. The pipe outlet is in the worst possible position, from the parva's point of view, as all the flow and CO2 reaches the opposite end of the tank but there is not enough energy left to travel back to the origin, so whatever gas remains escapes.

You could try mount the Koralia at the opposite end just above the Monte Carlo pointing towards the parva. There is a risk here of flow cancellation, which may endanger flow to the Monte Carlo, but it's worth a try.

Cheers,


----------



## Easternlethal (2 May 2021)

Placing a co2 diffuser right where you want plants to grow well is sometimes easier than trying to dial flow

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex121 (2 May 2021)

Thanks both, I will try repositioning the koralia amd see how I get on. Its not that powerful though so I have ordered a stronger one to hopefully push the co2 right back across the tank.


----------

